# free professional photo sharing and storage www.atsai.net



## cmos1024 (Feb 6, 2005)

hello! everybody I have found a photo storage web site. it is a non-profit web site, and it is free. I think they just start this. this web site is fast, and they provide batch upload. you can share the photo with your friend through this site. www.atsai.net

 :thumbup:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 6, 2005)

Your first post is to tell us that? Do you have shares, by any chance?
Why don't you go downstairs and introduce yourself?


----------

